# Slate tiles



## porthorg (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking to get a few slate times for my viv....anyone know a good place to get a few from?

I've seen some in b&q but as they are decorative I'm wondering will they be as good.


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

I just got some tiles from homebase, they're 100% slate. 
Slate Wall and Floor Tiles - Black - 30x30cm - 11 Pack from Homebase.co.uk

That is 30x30cm size, they also do 10x10cm. Beware the thickness of them can vary wildly though anywhere from 5mm to 10mm

There's more expensive ones on there but they're like £40 a pack.


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*slate*

hi I got my slate at keyline but if you go to a building site they may give you some slate but remember to clean it with boiling water ,, sandy


----------



## porthorg (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks both. Picked a box of small ones up from homebase earlier. 9.99


----------



## ham89 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a slate roof and behind my shed is a stockpile of around 100 spare tiles.

Since slate is waterproof all that is required is a good wash in a mild detergent or dissenfectant and they are ready to go.

Basically for the 4 now in my tank i let them soak in boiling water + fairy liquid for about an hour then washed them clean with cold water.

See if you can get some of these, they tend to come in a veriety of shapes and sizes and can be easily bashed into shape!


----------

